# The Vanleigha Kennel Name Story



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Long before I got into Havanese I wanted to learn how to become a breeder. My first breed was Keeshonden - so I needed a name that worked with both Kees and Havanese. There's a neat name generating web site: http://unique-names.com/ I entered my key words, and while lots of nonsense popped up, one came close to something I loved...hence the name Vanleigha. I pronounce it Van-LEE-A. I've had a website for about a year now, but it's just a parked business card to hold the name until I am ready to go "public" Vanleigha.com

I have so much more to learn before I actually breed and I'm thankful for all the people who have reached out to mentor and educate me. Some key people include our favorite forum members Elaine, Kathy and Kimberly (havtahava). My Keeshond breeder had over 50 years of experience. I've also made it a point to learn from top people in other breeds. I've been very blessed with some exceptional people as I begin down this path. It may be two years or it may be five years, but someday, I do hope life works out the way I'd like.

I believe one critical decision for breeders is Kathy's statement:



Kathy said:


> ...There are many breeders that will be there for you after you get your puppy. That is a part of what makes a breeder, an "ethical" breeder.
> 
> The breeders on this forum that post regularly, are ethical breeders that stand behind their dogs forever.


Standing behind a dog forever is my idea of a dream breeder. And an awesome responsibility. Certainly a joy but also one of heartache and bittersweet moments. I do so admire all of you who have gone before and worked so hard to give us such healthy, happy dogs that fit the standard to the best of your abilities, love and beliefs.

Now for a few fun things. I did a cute calendar for friends this year and had some business cards and notes printed up (which are out of date now since I've moved.) My signature is just temporary until I can actually finalize what/when all this happens. And for those of you that know me, yes, the white dog is Buddy, my Brazilian rescue Maltese. So enjoy looking at these - I had a great time.





































I'd love your input and can't wait to have a Vanleigha "hav". LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Lisa! Goodluck!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the name and I want a Vanliegha Hav also.  I'm glad you have a goal to work toward...and I have no doubt you will reach that goal. Good Luck !!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool cards. I like the colours. Follow your dreams and you will learn the language of the world....I have no idea what that means really but I just read The Alchemist and it sounded appropriate lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> It may be two years or it may be five years, but someday, I do hope life works out the way I'd like.


Lisa,
I commend you for not being in a rush and working and studying hard to do what is best for the breed. You are not planning on breeding to try and make money, but rather are wanting to do it to improve the breed.

I enjoy the conversations we have and we all continue to learn from each other.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Very cool Lisa, and I do like the name!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa reading this put a tear of happiness in my eyes. I can only imagine the joy you are feeling right now watching your dream start to come together. Congratulations girl!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Vanleigha!!!!*

Lisa,

You are one of the nicest folks I've ever met. Of course, I have bonded to you for many reasons, including our little lookalikes. Your goals for breeding are admirable and knowing you for just even this short time, I am convinced that you will reach your goals.

Hugs to you and the girls,and MeMe, Romeo and that other little gorgeus hunk of fur.

Pattie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Lisa! I am sure all your efforts will bear many sweet fruits ...oops, pups! You are so lucky to have Elaine, Kathy and Kimberly as mentors. Good luck with your endeavor!

Pattie, how nice that you joined the forum. Good to see you posting. You gotta to post the pictures of your lovely duo. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations and best of luck! What an exciting and rewarding goal! It sounds as if you've given it plenty of thought, so I'm sure you'll put plenty of care into your breeding program. I look forward to hearing about your first show pup - and all the craziness that comes with it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and best of luck in your endeavor. I am jealous - you are living my dream.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> I've also made it a point to learn from top people in other breeds. I've been very blessed with some exceptional people as I begin down this path.


Lisa, I just want to commend you being willing to talk to people in other breeds and learn from them too. You can learn so much about structure, about dogs (health & other care), and as you know - grooming!  Utilizing dog mentors, whether they be trainers, breeders, judges or educators is always helpful. It may not seem useful in the short term, but it broadens your knowledge base and expands the information and it comes together in time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the nice responses from everyone - thank you so much. I'll have some responses after I've had a chance to wipe my eyes and regroup. Each and everyone of you have really left me speechless with your kind words. :grouphug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just want to add that I love your kennel name, too. Good luck to you and your breeding program.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I love that story and I love the quote you chose from Kathy! I think its wonderful. I am a lucky one who still calls Joan, ( my guys breeder) on a daily basis with some crazy question. I dont think I have ever NOT got a hold of her. Until I can answer every crazy question that I come up with, I am not ready to breed. But who knows what the future will bring! 

You are an example of people SHOULD do! Congrats!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, Lisa! It will be really fun to watch Vanleigha develop and grow! 

I too am envious! All of you Hav breeders are living my dream too! Maybe someday....gotta raise these hu-kids first....


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa! What an exciting new chapter for you! You will make a wonderful breeder one day when you decide the time is right.

Your puppy owners will be very lucky to hav a Vanleigha Hav (especially if that gorgeous Meme and now Romeo have a part in this! :biggrin1


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lisa, I like the kennel name and love that you're getting mentors to help you along. Reach out to people and you may be very pleasantly surprised to find out that they'll go out of their way to help you. Don't get caught up in the bashing of the day or the hype of the day. Go across all lines so you get balanced information from breeders. You sound like you're going to be an ethical breeder and a darn good one.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Melissa, Jane, Diana and Jan. And boy do I know all about the bashing. For those of you who don't know, when I wanted my first show quality Havanese, I searched the country, filling out a ton of applications. Since I had no Havanese showing experience, I knew it would take a while. Anyway, I ended up on a list for a litter with all girl puppies and one with all boy puppies. Someone put two and two together and accused me of wanting to be the next backyard breeder and put my name out on a national DO NOT SELL to List. Talk about a rude introduction to the world of Havanese :frusty::frusty::frusty: LOL Took me a while to live that one down.

And since I'm a newbie - what are the best books and seminars you experienced breeders would recommend? If you prefer, please start a new thread so we don't have to keep coming back to this one (although it's one of my personal favorites :biggrin1


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Thanks Melissa, Jane, Diana and Jan. And boy do I know all about the bashing. For those of you who don't know, when I wanted my first show quality Havanese, I searched the country, filling out a ton of applications. Since I had no Havanese showing experience, I knew it would take a while. Anyway, I ended up on a list for a litter with all girl puppies and one with all boy puppies. Someone put two and two together and accused me of wanting to be the next backyard breeder and put my name out on a national DO NOT SELL to List. Talk about a rude introduction to the world of Havanese :frusty::frusty::frusty: LOL Took me a while to live that one down.
> 
> And since I'm a newbie - what are the best books and seminars you experienced breeders would recommend? If you prefer, please start a new thread so we don't have to keep coming back to this one (although it's one of my personal favorites :biggrin1


LOL what a way to come into the breed.
Pat Trotter, Claudia Orlandi (is that spelled right?), Corky Vroom seminar if you plan on showing yourself, and the book ABC's of Breeding come to mind.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, I just got around to reading this thread. I am so happy and proud of you for pursuing this dream. Lisa, I love your cards and calendar and design. I especially love your color sheme. Just a thought though, Do you want to post your phone number on a public forum? it's on your business card. 

I am also so proud to be involved with a breed that has breeders who are more than willing to befriend and mentor. What a great group!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy the phone number doesn't matter because I've moved and don't have a forwarding referral on that phone number. I've always had a "public" number and private number so that I always know if it's friend or business on a call. Although now that I've got caller ID I am loving it. Might just find a way to cut back on that extra $10 a month for the second phone line. LOL

Jan, thanks for the recommendations - yes those are on my list. I'd love to attend a handling seminar from Corky someday but at $200 + hotel expenses, that will probably come when I've got something to special in the ring. I've been very lucky to find some decent handling classes and since I was so "gung ho" to start showing, I took MeMe out as a puppy and lets just say I got lots of ring practice time in. LOL


----------

